# NOMINATE: *** World's Best Skyline ***



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*World's Best Skyline*

After going through each continent over the last few weeks, we are now having the ultimate contest, to find the *World's Best Skyline*. Nominate what you think are the 3 greatest skylines in the world. Please try to be neutral and unbiased ... don't just vote for your own city. 

Please use this thread for nominating only. If you wish to discuss or post large numbers of pictures, please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.

Thank you.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating:*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite:*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.New York
2.Hong Kong
3.Minneapolis


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

1. HONG KONG 
2. CHICAGO
3. NYC


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago


----------



## Metropolist (Feb 15, 2005)

1. Hong Kong
2. Tokyo
3. New York


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

In no particular order:
1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Hong Kong


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Hong Kong*















*New York*















*Chicago*


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1.) New York City
2.) Hong Kong
3.) Chicago


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

HK
NY
??


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago

:sleepy:


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

NYC
HK
Chicago


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

NYC
HK
SEOUL


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

1) Hong Kong
2) Chicago
3) Shanghai


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

1 Hong Kong
2 Chicago
3 New York


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Hong kong
NYC
London


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

*Great lake this*

1. Buffalo, NY
2. Chicago, IL
3. Cleveland, OH


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

Had to post a couple of lower Manhattan....


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

New York, Hong Kong, Seattle


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2002)

Atlanta, GA USA
Vancouver, BC CAN
London, ENG


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

hongkong
shangay
kuala lumpur


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

In no particular order:
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Seattle


----------



## Ayn Rand (Mar 16, 2005)

New York
Chicago
Hong Kong


----------



## petey (Nov 10, 2004)

bangkok


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

Hong Kong
New York City
Singapore


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

hongkong
new york
???

chicago or shanghai or tokyo. nevermind.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Hong Kong
Chicago
New York


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

N.Y

Shanghai

Hong Kong


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

NYC
HK
ev. Sao Paulo


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

CHICAGO
hong kong
NeW yOrK


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

*World's Best Skyline(s)*

*1-Hong Kong* 
*2-Chicago* 
*3-New York City* 
4-Seoul
5-Tokyo
6-Bangkok
7-Panama City 
8-Sao Paulo
9-Singapore
10-Buenos Aires


----------



## Blue_Copper (Dec 22, 2004)

Sydney Australia!

























Cheers P.Maloney

ps Melbourne and New york also are great!


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

New York
Chicago
Hong Kong


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

NY
HK
Chicago


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Toronto
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Chicago


----------



## Chicagostyle (May 12, 2005)

C'mon Buffcity be serious about skyline ratings, don't put in Buffalo!


----------



## acelereitor (Nov 1, 2002)

-New York.
-Hong Kong.
-Chicago.
-Los Angeles.
-Paris ( La Defense).
-Shanghai.

and very soon...

-Dubai


----------



## ncvegas (Apr 28, 2005)

1) Hong Kong, Asia
2) Chicago, USA
3) Seattle, USA


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

NYC, HK, Chicago


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Chicago
Warsaw
Toronto


----------

